

Seeking: freelance web designer in DFW - goofygrin

We need a local, reasonably talented, decently experienced designer in the Dallas area for freelance work.  Prima Donnas, know-it-alls, "rock stars", Sven, and "I only work with the cool stuff" need not apply.  We're in business to make money and I'm the only Prima Donna, know-it-all, rock star, "cool toys" guy around here :D<p>Idea skills:
- web design (duh)
- flash
- css
- html
- dhtml/javascript (nothing heavy)<p>It would be swell if you knew php, but it's a huge plus, not a requirement.<p><i>if you are NOT PHYSICALLY located in the Dallas area, please do not bother wasting my time</i>
======
ram1024
sounds like a "leave your morals and ethics at home" venture

oh well, good luck with your hunt

~~~
goofygrin
err what?

No... we just can't afford to waste our time with people that would rather
discuss esoterically the merits of x vs y than actually get work done.

